# new babies



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

what color do you guys think my new baby is?
he/she looks are nice you can not see the color al that good in the pic but...
its a really light brown red/brown i guess you could say.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't know about the color but it is a cutie. Love the markings. Be sure to post more pictures as she grows up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The top picture looks like it might be a grizzle to me...........


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm betting on a grizzle as well but am curious as to whether or not the brown is a more chocolate brown or reddish.Either way it'll be a really pretty bird.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i think it well by me best looking bird by color or at lest for me i know how every one has ther favs  and i well get more pic


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

yeah! it's going to be a grizzle and the other will be a black something...nice to see you successful on the breeding...


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

i think its a grizzle


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok thank you i well try to get more pic to day


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

got a nice red tint to it could be a red grizzle or red check shield a little early to tell?!?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well here is a better pic 
sorry for the mess i have not clened it yet. 
what do you think?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok here is a few new pic from today. what do you think?color?

























thanks


----------

